

How far professional photography equipment has come in 10 years - aslewofmice
http://fstoppers.com/pics-iso-performance-of-cameras-at-the-2001-super-bowl-vs-today

======
syncerr
(ads + 70 words) tldr; 2.7MP vs 12MP

